# 2003 eurocadets



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

2003 European Cadets

By Pablo Malo de Molina - ACB.COM 
8/31/03 

1. Nemanja Aleksandrov (Serbia and Montenegro) SF/PF, 6-10, 4/10/1987, FMP Zeleznik 
20.2 points, 8.4 rebounds, 1.4 blocks








Nemanja Aleksandrov 
Undoubtedly the star of the event. The Serb, of 2.09 meters (6'10"), demonstrated that he's a complete player, doing practically anything he wanted. He is fast and very coordinated, and runs the fastbreak extraordinarily. He has an excellent frame and puts the ball on the floor exceptionally well for a 7-footer. From the high post he can penetrate and finalize with a dunk or lay-in, or shoot with extraordinary effectiveness: 16/26 (62%) triples in the tournament. He's got an electricity to his game and athletic capacity combined with great mentality, perhaps most surprising for a star of just 16 years old.

Aleksandrov is very active on rebounds and defense, always aware of his team. He takes over offensively when it matters but allows teammates to get involved as well. For example, in the final, Turkey applied special defensive attention to him, smothering him, and this did not phase him as he allowed Tepic and Labovic to take advantage of the space they were given due to the overplay on Alexandrov.

The new Balkan jewel shines in such a way that comparisons have already begun with Darko Milicic, the number 2 of the past draft. (pro scouts assure that Aleksandrov is better at the same age), and his play even draws comparisons to Dirk Nowitzki. What is evident is that Nemanja will soon emigrate to the NBA, perhaps when he becomes 18 (in the 2005 draft), his agent David Baumann has already speculated this. It is a long time from now, and Aleksandrov's development must continue as a player and person, but the player of Zeleznik could be first European number 1 pick in history.

2. Cenk Akyol (Turkey) PG/SG, 6-4, 4/16/1987, Efes Pilsen
14.5 points, 4.7 rebounds, 3.0 assists








Cenk Akyol 
A special, different player. Behind the boyish appearance hides a born winner, a leader who set the standard for runner-up Turkey. He is a natural shooting guard, although he also has become a good point guard thanks to his excellent vision and capacity of leadership, and despite not having great leaping ability and certain lack of speed, which perhaps restricts to him to being a SG in the future. Leader in assists of the tournament, he's very adept at creating baskets for teammates on the break or off the dribble drive (he is of the few players that when driving, even in the air, thinks more about passing than scoring). He is a streaky shooter, but he connects on the most important and difficult shots. His defense is suspect and it he's not too good in 1-on-1, but he has a special ability to anticipate passes and to turn them easy baskets on the counterattack.

3. Dragon Labovic (Serbia and Montenegro) PF, 6-9, 4/20/1987, FMP Zeleznik
18.0 points, 5.6 rebounds and 1.4 steals








Dragon Labovic 
Many see in him a new Zoran Savic. He lacks the potential of Aleksandrov, because he is shorter (2.05 meters, is not bad), and already seems developed physically. Nevertheless, a quality player, with shining movements in the post (footwork, ball fakes and reverses, and a developed body which he gets the most out of...) and a more than acceptable shooting range (although this was not completely taken advantage of). Due to his athleticism and skills, sometimes he gave the impression of being a dimension superior to his rivals. Proof was in his overwhelming statistics: 18.7 points with 72.7% in shots of two (48/66), 71.4% in shots of three (5/7) and 80.5% (33/41) in free throws, all in hardly 20 minutes per game. He was possibly the most imposing player of the championship and decided the final for Serbia and Montenegro with 21 points in the second half.

4. Jose Angel Antelo (Spain) SF, 6-7 5/7/1987, Real Madrid
18.6 points, 14.5 rebounds, 2.7 blocks








Jose Angel Antelo 
Not a great defender, as he lacks good balance defensively, shoots too much, and predictable in his penetrations.... In Spain we are accustomed to emphasize the defects over the virtues of players. And Jose Angel Antelo has many, many virtues. It is a very mobile combo forward, that without being especially fast seems to use mental agility for execution; he is strong and physical with large arms, which combined with instinct and desire allow him to recover innumerable rebounds (outstanding player in every facet in the tournament) hitting many shots. He is a formidable three point shooter, having knocked down 50% (11/22) during the event despite the special attention paid by his defenders. He is, in addition, one of the big men who has penetration skills and a mid range game as well as post abilities. He is decisive in the low post, although he misses easy shots. Perhaps most outstanding of the player of the Real Madrid, brought from Noia (Galicia) two years ago, it has been his competitive character. He naturally assumes responsibilities especially late in games when he demands the ball and knocks down the shots. His defensive intensity rises at the end of games.





Vassilli Zavoruev 

5. Vassilli Zavoruev (Russia) SG, 6-5, 1/13/1987, Trinta (CSKA)
19.6 points, 7.6 rebounds, 1.7 assists

Fifth in value, third in points, sixth in rebounds and seventh in assists. The statistics speak volumes of the versatility of this guard, an absolute leader of the Russian team. His range extends beyond the 3 point arc. He has the great range of offensive skills, with an emphasis on his formidable deep shot. Like many Russian wings he can be prone to inconsistency. 

6. Milenko Tepic (Serbia and Montenegro) SF, 6-6, 2/27/1987, NIS Vojvodina 
13.7 points, 6.2 rebounds, 2.1 assists








Milenko Tepic 
Tepic is not a typical player of old Yugoslavia: a small forward that almost never uses the three point shot (eight attempts in the entire tournament) and when he does, he fails (only one success). That important deficit has not prevented the player of NIS Vojvodina to total 13.7 points per game and 31 in the final. And he is the only player on this Serbian team to play in the first division (99 minutes in season 2002-03). Very determined on the break and penetrations. He has a great understanding of the game and is practically unstoppable in 1-on-1. He can penetrate and finish, or look to dish while driving to the basket.

7. Luigi Da Tome (Italy) PF, 6-7, 11/27/1987, Basket Olbia
21.1 points and 11.7 rebounds








Luigi DA Tome 
Top scorer and most valuable player (statistically) of the tournament, plus third best rebounder. He was a great player for Italy, that gave great effort despite defeats to Greece and Slovenia, that cost them elimination. Fighting for ninth position, DA Tome put up very impressive numbers vs. Bulgaria. He's a complete player, who at 2.01 meters has already filled out physically, and plays with the seniors of Basket Olbia of the B2 Italian (fourth division). He can play either the SF or PF positions, thanks to his ability to penetrate and shoot from long distance (bad percentage in the European, but he's a good shooter), and has good movements in the low post. He is fast and excels on the fast break.

8. Nenad Mijatovic (Serbia and Montenegro) PG, 6-3, 1/22/1987, Buducnost Podgorica
10.2 points, 1.2 assists, 0.9 steals








Nenad Mijatovic 
The fourth star of Serbia and Montenegro and, simultaneously, the best PG of the tourney. Born in Split (Croatia) and at the moment plays for Buducnost in Montenegro. He is a player of extraordinary quality. He appears to be a track star with his quickness and agility and has great control of the ball. A great passer, (before Italy) he looked to penetrate too often. In other games he demonstrated good ability on drives and triples. In addition, he's a good director of the game and extraordinary conductor on the break. Displays intensity on defense, staying low and benefits from good knowledge of the game.






Maxim Sheleketo 
9. Maxim Sheleketo (Russia) PF, 6-8, 1/4/1987, Krupol
14.2 points, 6.6 rebounds

Russian power forward that, without being spectacular nor instilling great hopes of future, is solid in every area. Shoots with very good percentage from beyond the arc, but also is lethal in the low post. He is a good rebounder, especially offensively, and does the job defensively. Sheleketo formed a great pair with Stepanenkov giving Russia the consistency necessary to reach the bronze.

10. Ersan Ilyasova (Turkey) SF, 6-9, 5/15/1987, Ulker Istambul
10.5 points, 8.7 rebounds








Ersan Ilyasova 
Injuries hampered the star of Turkey, who played just 77 minutes in the tournament. The SF of Ulker, with origins in Uzbekistan, sustained an injury in the 12th minute of the game with Bulgaria, having to receive several stitches and not returning until the third game. After returning to form with the confidence he demonstrated early on, he again suffered what appeared an innocent twisted ankle in the closing of first stage. Nobody expected it was serious and the Turkish rivals, among them Spain, counted on his presence. Nevertheless, before the end it was confirmed that there was fracture and Ilyasova, with a sad face, could not accompany his companions for the remainder of the tournament. He is fast and coordinated, handles the ball well, has a good first step. Good touch on triples, also a developed mid-range game. He seems to have a special instinct for the defensive bounce.

Other outstanding players:

Marko Djurkovic (Serbia and Montenegro) C, 6-9, 2/24/1987, Partizan 
The reserve for Aleksandrov and Labovic, although played almost as much as Labovic. Left-hander, very left-handed, shoots well from midrange and runs the floor well, but he excels the most in the low post: reverses, footwork, and finding teammates when doubled. On any other team he would be a star.

Milos Teodosic (Serbia y Montenegro) PG, 6-5, 3/19/1987, Zeleznik
Guard that rode the bench for Serbia and Montenegro and didn't score much (3 points total), but showed some magical assists. A player for the future, with good potential. 




Yasin Gorluk 


Emre Bayav (Turkey) C, 6-10, 7/14/1987, I.T.U. 
Very tall with long arms, although still very thin, he was one of the inner bastions of runner-up Turkey. It began shiningly, writing down so well in the low post like in distant shots and contributing to bounce and intimidation, but it ended the contests with diminished performances. A shining future is possible. 

Yasin Gorluk (Turkey) SF, 6-6, 1/24/1987, Ulker 
Curious case. A bit one dimensional. Born gunner, to the point where practically each ball that he received beyond 20 fet flew towards the hoop. He started slow with 3/12 on triples against Bulgaria, but recovered with 8/9 vs Lithuania and finished 26/50 overall (52%, 3.25 average per game). For two pointers, only nine shots; free shots, and low rebound totals. 


Oguz Savas (Turkey) C, 6-9, 7/13/1987, Ulker 
At first his name could be considered an insult to great Sabas (Sabonis), but after the games we should consider him a good player. Very formed physically, he benefits from superior size and strength but also demonstrates good agility in the low post, and midrange shooting. 




Yaroslav Korolev 






Mehmet Yagmur (Turkey) PG, 6-1, 7/1/1987, Karsiyaka 
Turkish playmaker who totaled 20 points in the final, finished as one of the assists leaders of the tourney and committed few turnovers. He had success but also left some doubts: Very mature, physically he looks older than 16, technique and tactical is not shining and is very erratic in the shot. 

Yaroslav Korolev (Russia) SF, 6-9, 5/7/1987, Avtodor Saratov
2.05 that moves with great speed and coordination, with good handling ability, dribbling and shooting, that can play 2, or even 4. He was not a star of the tournament but has an impressive future. NBA scouts have to emphasize him in their agendas, perhaps only surpassed by the great Aleksandrov. 

Nikita Stepanenkov (Russia) C, 6-9, 6/21/1987, St. Petersburg
Center of 2.06 meters, with a good frame, that is able to knock down three pointers. His physical and technical development leaves a great margin for improvement. He posesses a versatility that really pleases to the other side of the Atlantic. 




Albert Teruel 




Albert Teruel (Spain) SF, 6-5, 4/3/1987, Joventut 
The main help to Jose Angel Antelo on the Spanish team. Consistent, determined and, mainly, very effective. It was easy to forget his progression to small forward position from the post. Near the hoop he fights against bigger and stronger, although perhaps not so fast and skillful players. One of the best of the team trained by Carlos Sergio. 

Marc Rubio (Spain) SG, 6-2, 2/22/1988, Joventut 
One of the best cadets born in 1988. All heart and self-confidence, his abilities developed during the tourney. Very good shooter who responds in pressure situations. If he continues improving technically and maintains that great passion for the game, he can go far.

Marc-Antoine Pellin (France). PG, 5-7, 9/8/1987, INSEP
Small point who has vision and determination. He sees the play in advance, equally effective in the half court and fast break situation, but the break is where he is especially lethal. He's a gunner and, in spite of his short stature, penetrates to basket with success.

Aurelien Salmon (France). PF, 6-8, 2/16/1987, SLUC Nancy
The power forward was the inside strength for the French team, though not as strong as the Spanish. He received many passes of the penetrations of the other players, as well as rebounds off misses, but also demonstrated good shooting from outside and developed post moves.

Bojan Trajkovski (FYROM). C, 6-9, 9/11/1988, Balkanstil 
Although a 1988 center, physically has the strength to contend with other centers in the tournament. A good midrange shooter with good defense and rebounding. Took many shots for the modest team of FYROM. 

Dimitrios Verginis (Greece) PG, 5-11, 5/15/1987, Asteria Panor 
An excellent playmaker. He did not have a spectacular performance, nor did he obtain great statistics, but he led Greece to unthinkable quarterfinals after the first few games. Really, a very interesting guard. 




Vilantas Dilys 


Davide Bruttini (Italy) SF, 6-8, 2/18/1987, Virtus Siena 
When a player just 16 years old and 2.02 meters can already shoot the three and play well in the low post, they receive interest. Bruttini, in spite of his irregularity and inconsistency, demonstrated potential for much improvement in the future. 

Yogev Ohayon (Israel) PG, 6-1, 24/1987, Hapoel Galil Elyon 
One of the best points of the championship. Was influential of decisive game excelling both 1-on-1 and penetrations, with good athletic capacity, specifically leaping. He is left-hander and, his style of game reminded me of Manu Ginobili.

Vilantas Dilys (Lithuania) SF, 6-8, 10/6/1987, Sabonis school 
Lithuania did not play to their abilities, but Vilantas Dilys showed great potential for the future. A small forward with size, of 2.02 meters and with large arms. Very coordinated, fast and mobile, who emphasizes shooting and the rebounding.


----------



## parso (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks a great read... can't wait untill the "haters" start a silly argument and we some more fun...:laugh:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>parso</b>!
> Thanks a great read... can't wait untill the "haters" start a silly argument and we some more fun...:laugh:


You might think I hate you Turks but I don't. 
I actually think we could coexist peacefully and it would be beneficial for both countries. A large percentage of Greece's national budget goes to military equipment because we're afraid you would attack us one day (and that is the only reason we spend money for military equipement since we don't have any other enemies) money that could have been used for schools or hospitals.
But for that to happen Dektas should first solve the problem of the missing Cypriots.

And of course I have negatives stereotypes about Turks, that's what I've been told all my life. I have a friend who is from Constantinople (that's how we call Istanbul), she's 31 now and if I told you how her family was kicked out of Turkey you would probably feel angry too (even though you're a Turk). I remember I used to tell her that she should forget the past and that it's not healthy to hate a whole nation but she couldn't and she didn't want to forget. 
That's a big question we all ask ourselves sometimes. Should we forget the past and move on? Sometimes it's good to forget the past because it gives you a chance to look forward, but if we forget our history than who are we? That's a dilemma we will always face because noone wants to lose his nation's idendity but sometimes that's a burden we don't want to carry for many reasons.


----------



## parso (Sep 8, 2003)

I don't understand why we have to fight on these forums when you and I are perfectly capable of grasping the whole picture(ok may be part of it)...

I would like to point out that every nation has its Hawks and lobbies who always try to argue that there are enemies, threats to national security so that money could be spend on weapons. There are international forces too which try to make sure that Turkey and Greece never put things in the past so that we have to buy more weapons. 
In my country some people think that nearly every neighbor is our enemy. Iran wants to import its regime, Iraq used to have Saddam, Syria is at odds with us over water and Hatay, Greece is trying to defend itself by being the aggressor and supports terrorists(Can't aregue that they don't support PKK, they did hide Ocalan) and Armenia they don't need a reason.

I don't believe in this crap. If Turkey and Greece could put things aside this region could prospher and peace could be the outcome... I have no reason to dislike you but at times I get frustrated with all the hate and ignorance flowing over this board from some Greek/Italian posters.

Anyway hopefully we can coexist on this board without trying to slash each others throats... then there is a chance that our states can coexist without problems.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

We’re having this discussion here because there’s no other place to have it.
There are of course two sides to every coin as we say here in Greece. You say that Ocalan is a terrorist but if you ask a Kurd they’ll say Ocalan is a freedom fighter. And anyway Greece never hid him (if we had hid him you would never had caught him). My understanding of the issue is that Ocalan asked the greek intelligence agencies to protect him and they refused to because they didn’t want to get involved. I don’t know where you heard that about a greek involvement in the Ocalan issue or what the media say in your country but apparently they either were not informed very well or it’s propaganda against Greece.
And why do you say that we are the aggressor when you are clearly the bigger country, with a bigger army which is also very active (I will remind you of the recent events in Iraq and the involvement of the turkish army). Greece hasn’t been involved in any of the recent wars in the area unless there was need of doctors or humanitarian help. If we really had an aggressive policy towards your country we would have vetoed when you asked to become a member of the EU. And you probably forget that the greek side has accepted Kofi Anan’s plan for Cyprus something Dektas hasnt done yet because he says its too beneficial for the greek side.


----------



## gantelo (May 19, 2003)

here we go again. I wouldnt like to jump into your peacuful discussion but qwertyu, we have many people here who are kicked out of Greece. My grandfather kicked out of Greece. He was from Drama( near Selanik- this is how we call Thessaloniki). And he was never allowed to visit Greece again. Once he was in a ship with all of his friends going to Italy for touristic reasons and the ship stop at Pires but he was the only one who stayed in the ship for two days just because he was born in Greece. Imagine that you cannot even walk in the streets of the country you are from. I dont know if it is the situation right now but I have also Greek friends who were kicked out of here. And they are welcomed to visit. ( One of them named Eleni and she is really a great person and she brought me a present of a CD by a singer called Kokunio or something. She said it means RED)
And btw, IMO the Anans plan is too benefical for the Greek side.
But at least in this board, we can talk like humans without fighting, cursing and sometimes we agree that both of us made some mistakes in the past.
Sorry again to interrupt you.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that about your grandfather but things have apparently changed now. 30 or 40 years ago you wouldn't imagine a turkish player like Kutluay playing in Greece for so many years and being liked by everyone. There's even a turkish singer (who I think won the Eurovision contest) and she's very popular here.
The greek-cypriots weren't very happy either with the solution Anan offered but one day that problem has to end. I don't think it's good for the turkish side either to remain isolated like they have all these years especially now that Cyprus has become a member of the EU.


----------

